# EB Survivor Challenge Thread



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 30, 2014)

The game hasn't actually yet begun, but the first task is for each team to post in this thread what your team name is. Deadline is end of the day on 1 FEB.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 30, 2014)

A Team?...or is it Team A?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 30, 2014)

It's Team A and Team 1, which was how RG set up the teams in the former version of this game, because "nobody likes to be team 2". But regardless, you're going to come up with your own unique team name.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 30, 2014)

Sapper said:


> It's Team A and Team 1, which was how RG set up the teams in the former version of this game, because "nobody likes to be team 2". But regardless, you're going to come up with your own unique team name.




I know. Am having a miserable day and was trying to be something am not...funny.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Team 1 has officially selected "The Frozen Chosen" as the team name


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, The Frozen Chosen, duly noted.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Team 1 has officially selected "The Frozen Chosen" as the team name


We did?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Team 1 has officially selected "The Frozen Chosen" as the team name
> ...


LOL.....going above the Moderator. Classic!

Team 2 has officially selected "HBB" as the team name. Engage.... :thumbs:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, HBB it is. I guess I'll wait to make sure that The Frozen Chosen is actually the official name before we close out the name choosing portion of this game.

So, am of course curious what HBB stands for.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sapper said:


> So, am of course curious what HBB stands for.


HBB = hookers, bacon, and blow.

Obviously....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 31, 2014)

The Frozen Chosen was what we picked. I just wanted to mess with NJ. It's not "Survivor" unless there is some drama...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 31, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I just wanted to mess with NJ.


eh... I know better at this point.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > So, am of course curious what HBB stands for.
> ...


We tossed that one out there too...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay, the revised first challenge is as follows:

The Frozen Chosen will present an argument in favor of the theory that Big Foot exists.

HBB will present an argument in favor of the theory that the Loch Ness Monster exists.

All claims must be documented with evidence (the legitimacy of which can be questionable and photoshop could be your friend)... The point is to win with the best argument, regardless of the truth.

The challenge will go through the end of the day on Thursday, then a vote by the board will determine the winner.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 5, 2014)

The Lochness Monster exists.

In order to explain scientifically to a non-believer that Nessie exists, one must refer back to much historical data dating back to the Phanerozic Eon, and specifically the Cenozoic Era. 66 Megaannum it is believed that a Cretaceous-Paleogene extinction event occurred, based on the presence of iridium in a specific geological layer of the earths crust, it is theorized that the event was asteroid/meteorite impact related. While it is undeniable that such an event took place and eradicated many animal species, the specific species that were impacted is arguable.

Throughout the 1800 and 1900's documentation in regards to the Plesiosauria was discovered through fossils widespread over several continents. While it has previously been assumed that the Plesiosauria was included in that mass eradication, there is no scientific proof that this statement is more than mere theory. There HAS been scientific evidence that avionic decedents of dinosaurs survived the Cretaceous-Paleogene extinction event. And even better than evidence of birds, we have undeniable proof of a few plesiosaur that made it through the horrid wipe-out of the earth.

For instance, in 1988 in Monterey Bay, California a one Dr. Hovind identified the body of a Plesiosaurs washed on shore. Additional documentation of dying, dead Pleasiosaurs dates through out the 20th century. Due to the natural speed of such animals, it's not a wonder why we have yet to capture one alive!







It is arguable that due to the it's local over the Great Glen Fault, that this area was not impacted by the Cretaceous-Paleogene extinction event, but due to the nearby location of s aluminum smelting plant and poor environmental practices during the iron age, it is difficult to extract any geological information from the area. However, there is no arguing that Loch Ness is the deepest Loch in Scotland, and that with it's connections to nearby oceans, we can be undubily sure that a Plesiosaurs could reside in such a Loch, in fact because of the size, several Plesiousaurs could reside in there, we just only have one name for them all....Nessie.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Feb 5, 2014)

Knarful the garclops


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 6, 2014)

Damn, this was a flop.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

we're working on ours now


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^ not a very good argument there...lol We win.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 6, 2014)

engineergurl said:


>






^^ is that a close-up of a dead seal with a couple of "explorers" standing in the background???

not convinced...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

^exactly. :sucks: FAIL


----------



## Supe (Feb 6, 2014)

They lost me when they combined loch and ness into one word.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^exactly. :sucks: FAIL


The only FAIL here is Frozen's lack of response.



Lumber Jim said:


> ^^ is that a close-up of a dead seal with a couple of "explorers" standing in the background???
> 
> not convinced...


I don't see any photographic evidence from your team proving your subject. Argument invalid.



Supe said:


> They lost me when they combined loch and ness into one word.


You're always lost!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^exactly. :sucks: FAIL


The only FAIL here is Frozen's lack of response.

Don't rush perfection


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

Supe said:


> They lost me when they combined loch and ness into one word.


Loch Ness is the lake

Lochness Monster is the name. Duh.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 6, 2014)

engineergurl did an excellent job with the write up proving that the Lockness Monster excites. I would like to provide some authentic photos that are all from a reliable source, the internet:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

Over the last 400 years, sightings of a “Bigfoot” or “Sasquatch” have been reported across wilderness areas of North America. It is a proven fact that these have continued through today and recently, over the last 70 years, photographs have surfaced. They are photographs of excessively large and hairy, man-like animals with larger than normal human tracks. It should go without saying but I will mention it anyway, that this is the reason for the name "Bigfoot". The term "Sasquatch" was coined in the 1920s by J.W. Burns, a school teacher at a British Columbian Chehalis reservation. Burns collected Native American accounts regarding large, hairy creatures said to live in the wild. Loren Coleman and Jerome Clark wrote that Burns's "Native American informants called these beasts by various names, including 'sokqueatl' and 'soss-q'tal'" (Coleman and Clark, p. 215). Burns noted the phonetically similar names for the creatures and decided to invent one term for them all. That name, Sasquatch, happens to be similar to the word for the beast in the Chehalis dialect of Halkemeylem, sesqac (c=ts). Interestingly, proponents note, Chehalis is in the area where historic Bigfoot sightings are densest, and is generally considered to be, if anywhere is, "Sasquatch territory." The Sasquatch is, in fact, a local clan totem and the band is nonchalant about the creature's existence, except to say that the creature is camera-shy and would rather be left alone.

Dating back to the times when Native American’s solely roamed the wilderness, they told stories of “peoples” of the wilderness. These same “peoples” hold the same resemblance as the current day reportings. The follow link to the Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization shows a table of the sightings across the lower 48 states alone.

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/# USA 

In other reports, as shown in the next link, a self-proclaimed professional Bigfoot hunter, Rick Dyer, claimed to have shot a bigfoot-like creature in California in September 2012. Dyer invited more than 100 people to come and see the body up close for themselves. "We wanted to get people's reactions, make them believers, and we did it to over a 130 people," Dyer said. "We definitely made them believers."

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2014/01/06/bigfoot-hunter-claims-to-have-killed-beast-has-proof/

Below is a picture taken of the body.






This subject is one that is very near and dear to my heart. Growing up, my family had a Bigfoot run in, if you will. Back in the mid 1980's, my parents used to take us camping in the woods of upstate New York. One year when returning from our traditional camping trip, my family hit "something" with our station wagon. My father being the inquisitive man that he is got out to see what it was as it was a rather large creature. Thinking it was dead, he strapped it to the roof of the car and brought it home with us, mainly because he thought he could financially benefit from "the catch". He parked the car in the garage and left it there. Turned out it wasn't dead and it was gone when he returned to check on it. Instead, it raided our kitchen and made a huge mess, mainly because it was hungry. We came to realize that he wasn't harmful but quite friendly. Dad was hesitant, but eventually would let him live with us for a while until he decided to go back into the wilderness. We documented our experience with it up until it decided to return home. I have also attached a few video clips of that experience as postive proof.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJBIO7B_XI4&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1&amp;index=1

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxL5O2tuDtk&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpKl9lrLfx0&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5drWYjmJFY&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfk-kn7YP04&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x421Na9VfNE&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1&amp;index=6

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBFSCbptrJk&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d8oqIXtjdo&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJkmvYEqRVE&amp;list=PLE1E9C694E176D0C1&amp;index=9

Here are a few photographed sightings mentioned earlier:











I trust that the above information and references are more than sufficient to support the claim that Bigfoot is in fact real and not folklore.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

^ Ever hear of a show called "Finding Bigfoot" on Animal Planet? Regardless, the show is called _Finding _Bigfoot. Not _Found_ Bigfoot. I'm not convinced.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Ever hear of a show called "Finding Bigfoot" on Animal Planet? Regardless, the show is called _Finding _Bigfoot. Not _Found_ Bigfoot. I'm not convinced.


Poor supporting argument. Finding Nemo: Nemo was found in the end.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > They lost me when they combined loch and ness into one word.
> ...


1.9 million Google hits for Loch Ness Monster. 159K for Lochness. You'd better call Google and get this sorted if you want those points back.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Supe said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


It's not our fault that 1.9 million people are wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 7, 2014)

Again, bad argument.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Not impressed.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

I find it ironic that in spite of the historical and scientific proof that I provided, you are focused on the space between Loch and Ness or lack there of. And by the way, I'm sure your one google search provided you just as much research as I did in the hours it took me to sort through the bogus stuff idiots post on the internet and find the truth.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmmm. Okay, I guess it's time to post the poll. I'm guessing we'll get almost as much interest in voting for a winner as we got in meeting the challenge.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 7, 2014)

so who can vote?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 7, 2014)

anybody and their aliases


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 7, 2014)

This challenge isn't solely about writing the winning argument.... it's about winning.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh, and the poll is now at the top of the thread.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 7, 2014)

looks like we won. sweet


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 7, 2014)

Poll goes till sometime this weekend when I feel like closing it. The winner will be whoever has the most votes at that point.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 7, 2014)

I know. I was only kidding because of the number of votes currently cast


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I find it ironic that in spite of the historical and scientific proof that I provided, you are focused on the space between Loch and Ness or lack there of. And by the way, I'm sure your one google search provided you just as much research as I did in the hours it took me to sort through the bogus stuff idiots post on the internet and find the truth.




Can you please explain the lack of land behind Loch Ness in the third photo, or the species of fish represented in the photo? Also, are there any reports of the attacks featured in your second or third photo?

The Bigfoot items have well documented sources. The Loch Ness team has only indicated the internet as a source, and as we all know, if those images were found using Bing or Yahoo, they are very likely unreliable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Supe said:


> The Bigfoot items have well documented sources.


That were all basically disproved by Mythbusters. Thanks for playing. &lt;tips hat to team Frozen&gt;



Supe said:


> The Loch Ness team has only indicated the internet as a source, and as we all know, if those images were found using Bing or Yahoo, they are very likely unreliable.


Information was also provided from a local research team here in WI. Yes, a few Nessy fans here in the Midwest. Data was also based on some research that was conducted at Yale. Can you substantiate your info and/or site your sources? That's what I thought...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > The Bigfoot items have well documented sources.
> ...


foxnews. Fair and balanced


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

see... I am pretty sure, all of this was supposed to happen until Thursday and then the voting... not the debate during voting...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2014)

I voted team lochness....although I didn't know about the voting until a came to see your challenge was going to be. I've always imagined nessie was a dinosaur relative that made it through the extinction event due to it's choice of habitat in the deep depths of the water.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 7, 2014)

ah, but there was nothing stipulating that. See, bending the rules and exploiting a loop hole.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

Supe said:


> The Bigfoot items have well documented sources. The Loch Ness team has only indicated the internet as a source, and as we all know, if those images were found using Bing or Yahoo, they are very likely unreliable.




If you would really like me to cite my exact sources I can for some items. However much of what was explained came from personal knowledge because every environmental major who has taken enough botany courses is aware of the CP, CT and KT extinction event explanations, as well as the after effects... I can't help it if I had the personal knowledge to explain it and didn't have to resort to the internet or books.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > The Bigfoot items have well documented sources.
> ...



What site or sources? I'm just a voter, I'm not playing this time around!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 7, 2014)

EG is correct, the debating was supposed to happen up till yesterday, but you can certainly keep arguing, you might sway some undecided voters yet. Voting still has a day or two before results are tallied.


----------



## Supe (Feb 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > The Bigfoot items have well documented sources. The Loch Ness team has only indicated the internet as a source, and as we all know, if those images were found using Bing or Yahoo, they are very likely unreliable.
> ...




You know who else has personal knowledge? This guy. And while he appears to be a credible expert in his field as well, I just cannot get past my questions above pertaining to those two photos.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

Supe- have you already voted?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2014)

Where do I vote? EG is correct. I am convinced.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 7, 2014)

go to the top of the first page


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm disappointed in you DK.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 8, 2014)

If the Loch Ness monster doesn't exist, how can it have a cousin who lives in Canada (the ogopogo)?


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2014)

I didn't read any of this. I blindly voted.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 8, 2014)

Apparently you voted the wrong way....


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm disappointed in you DK.




HE's on HBB.... why would he vote for YOU!?!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 8, 2014)

That's not very nice....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------

